# Heatmat running costs!



## desana

Hi does anyone know what heatmats cost to run. Everywhere ive looked it just says cheap to run lol! many thanks!


----------



## bigd_1

desana said:


> Hi does anyone know what heatmats cost to run. Everywhere ive looked it just says cheap to run lol! many thanks!


i have a 60watt tube heater that there say cost lass than 2p a hour to run so a heat mat will be cheeper than that as a lot are less than 30watts


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson

wonder how much my frillys setup is actually costing me lol


----------



## Lewis M

desana said:


> Hi does anyone know what heatmats cost to run. Everywhere ive looked it just says cheap to run lol! many thanks!


If you have the price for a kWh from your electricity company, the wattage of the mat and how long its roughly on for a day (depending how often the thermostat kicks in), you can make an estimate by dividing the price for a kWh by 1000, multiplying it by the wattage of the mat and then multiplying that by how many hours its on for in a day. The answer will be how much it costs to run for a day in pence.

Eg, if a kWh is 13 pence, with a 12w mat on for 6 hours a day, it will cost roughly 1p a day to run.

13/1000 = 0.013
0.013*12 = 0.156
0.156*6 = 0.936

If you can't estimate how long the mat is on for, multiply the 2nd answer by 24 and it that will be the maximum it will cost per day.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson

based on the 13p per kwh then this is what my setup is estimated at..

75w for 24hrs = 23.4p
14w for 12hrs = 2.2p
26w for 4hrs = 1.4p
7w for 12hrs = 2.5p
TOTAL = 29.5p

probably make them 30p or above because surely the habistat will use some energy for the sensors


----------



## bigd_1

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> based on the 13p per kwh then this is what my setup is estimated at..
> 
> 75w for 24hrs = 23.4p
> 14w for 12hrs = 2.2p
> 26w for 4hrs = 1.4p
> 7w for 12hrs = 2.5p
> TOTAL = 29.5p
> 
> probably make them 30p or above because surely the habistat will use some energy for the sensors


 based on the 13p per kwh
60w tube heater on a pulse stat on for 24h so works for 12h 9.36p
50w bask lamp for 10h=6.5p
24w uv for 12h=3.8p
6w filter/pump for 24h=1.8p
total=21.5p a day
so £80 ish a year to run


----------



## Shaun.Wadey

Go buy a small 250w solar panel and a micro inverter, all sorted then lol just then pay for night time rates


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson

i cant imagine that being cheap lol


----------



## Shaun.Wadey

look around £400 for the lot


JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> i cant imagine that being cheap lol


----------



## Arcadiajohn

As a back of the *** packet calculation we work average consumption out at £1.00 per watt per year. This is based on a high tariff and 24/7 365 usage. If the appliance is only on 12 hours then roughly half it.

If you have a 100w heat lamp running through a dimmer stat it won't be drawing 100w all the time and zero when the temp is reached. So the costs come down.

Stats are great for safety and energy saving!

John


----------

